# Swiffer Wet Jet?



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

So I did a search and didn't find an answer. Is the swiffer wet jet safe? It smells awfully strong but the website says its safe for pets. Anyone have any idea?

Thank you!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd keep your birdie in a separate room when you use it and until it dries.  this is what i do when i'm using any kind of cleaners.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

^agreed. When they say safe, I really think they are only counting cats and dogs, amd not birds. Birds are more sensitive and should be kept clear of fragrances like that. Err on the side of caution.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I would replace the cleaning solution with vinegar and water , If it has a strong odor even tho it says it is safe for animals that usually means cats and dogs , I wouldn't risk the possibility of respiratory problems or worse


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

OKAY! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

But HOW to replace the cleaning solution with water/vinegar?? I've just checked my own swiffer wet cleaning solution container, which is designed specifically to work with the mop, but it's not designed to be opened... any one tried this? any suggestions?


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have used the swiffer for years, and had no problem (with dogs/cats/birds<parakeets, canary) but of course I wouldn't let anybody walk/fly on it, until it's dry. (that includes my almost 1 year old son too)


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

The wet jet really doesn't have a strong odor. I'd just keep them out the room til it's dry.


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 4, 2021)

RedQueen said:


> But HOW to replace the cleaning solution with water/vinegar?? I've just checked my own swiffer wet cleaning solution container, which is designed specifically to work with the mop, but it's not designed to be opened... any one tried this? any suggestions?


So, on another forum, I just read how to do this. Dip the top of the swifter weather container into boiling water until the seal loosens and gently twist. This way, you can break the manufacturer’s seal and still be able to refill and seal the bottle for use, without it leaking. Great life hack!


----------

